# Open uni animal care courses



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

well after looking at the animal business thread and thinking about my mates buiness, it got me thinking about open university animal care courses, as i work five days a week and jersey college does not run such courses anyway i was wondering which open unis run animal care courses and which would you suggest.

thanks for reading.: victory:
look forward to your replys


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most of the distance learning in regards to animals is often not from an accredited examining board, meaning you can pay hundreds for a piece of paper that's not really worth anything.

There's only one official open university, Distance Learning Courses and Adult Education - The Open University - but they don't do animal care courses - they do some biology courses though that might give an interesting technical background. They don't do a lot of animal based study but really are a great university to get extra qualifications with.

There are a lot of distance learning companies that have animal based courses but they're not the same qualifications you'd get from an actual college, such as this company Online Animal Care Courses

They might seem to be "official" qualifications but more often than not they're not actually awarded by one of the legally recognised examining bodies in the UK, meaning most employers are unlikely to recognise them - you're spending money for personal learning only really, not something that will genuinely help further a career.

Most of the official animal care do have a level of hands-on practical work that can't really be completed from home I think. I would personally be VERY wary about spending out on money from courses offered online unless it's a professional institution and the exam / qualification is actually a recognised academic qualification.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

best course to take is animal mangament animals care course is the genral care of the animals its basic care unless u dont know this its great to do i done it and passed with flying colours coz i knew basic care but the animal management is better to do more into costmoer care.
sorry for spelling lol


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for you replys, i ahve seen afew websites that seem to do animalcare course but none of the qualies where ones i recognized so was wary of them anyway.

i was just hoping that somewhere out there they would be an actaully course i could do mainly for me then anything else: victory:


----------

